# UKers... where do you go to buy your mac?



## cutandrun (Feb 10, 2006)

I need a store/counter where the service is good and where the SA's are talented. I live near Brent Cross but I find that the service is really not that great, sometimes the SAs are kinda rude too. was thinking of maybe going to the pro store instead. Someone on mua mentioned the mac store on kensington church street, if anyone has been to either of these two places can you tell me what's it's like? Or if not, where do you go to buy your mac? TIA!


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 10, 2006)

I went to the pro store in london last year and they were super nice. that's all i can add to this


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, cool! I just need to find my way there now...


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

it was SO glorious (and so cute on those little cute cobblestone london streets!) that I just *had* to take a picture!!!!! out of a group of 65 of us americans, i was the only one who wanted to go and i figured out my own way there and made a whole daytrip of it.


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 11, 2006)

That photo's gonna be really useful, since I'm gonna try and find my way there tomorrow! I can't believe you were the only one that wanted to go in, ah well it's their loss I guess  
Do you remember what shops were nearby? It's in a little lane right, which means I might walk pass it 10 times without noticing!


----------



## cloverette (Feb 11, 2006)

hey, i was thinking of opening this thread a few days ago, too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm trying to find a nice MAC store where the MAs are friendly and helpful.

here's what i think so far:

* high street kensington: been there only once. it was quite empty, maybe cause it's a bit hidden. i quite like it, but i have to go there, again, to see if that will become *my* MAC store

* selfridges: i go there most of the times, cause it's the most convenient one. but i'm not too crazy about the MAs there. when i find *my* MAC store, i will stop going there. oh yeah, and there are always too many people there, too

* king's road: that's a really cute one. the MAs also seem to be nice and helpful. but it's a drag to get there. i take the bus after getting off at sloane square station

* carnaby street (PRO store): unfortunately, i don't think that will become *my* MAC. the MAs weren't as helpful/friendly as i would've hoped for. i only went twice, can't remember what it was like the first time, but the second time was so busy & i didn't really get much attention for my questions- maybe i went the wrong day (last saturday)?
HOW TO GET THERE: do you know where MISS SIXTY is in carnaby street? take the first left after you pass it, and you'll be walking the little road you see in the picture above.

anyway, i will have to go a few more times to high street kensington & king's road to decide which one of the two will become *my* MAC.

i would still consider the other MACs if anyone here can name me a good/nice/friendly/helpful MA...


----------



## Sarah (Feb 11, 2006)

Personally my favourite is house of fraser counter at bluewater, a couple of the MA's aint over friendly but there are some really nice ones, its a pretty small counter but IMO one of the best ones i've been to for service/friendlyness etc my fave MA in there is Carly shes so nice always so helpful and has great ideas of how to use products etc, theres also another couple of really nice MA's in there with blonde hair but im unsure of there names.

The counter in Selfridges I wont ever return to unless im desperate the staff are unhelpful, its always so busy and once which was actually the last time I ever went in there was when I was trying to get Leasuiretime e/s from belle azure collection sadly my counter had run out by the time I decided I wanted it so I went to selfridges to pick one up, this was all I needed but ended up picking up another e/s and a couple of pencils but in the rudest way I was asked is that it? like I should be buying loads more. I was left stood at the till waiting to pay while to MA's were to busy talking amongst theirselves to serve me.

As for the pro store its nice enough and obviously theres things you can only buy in there but I dont often go there unless its for a PRO item, the staff are nice and not at all rude but I dont find them the most freindly and helpful which to me is important

House of fraser counter in the city (probably my nearest store) - well I went there for the first time a couple of weeks ago to pick up Naked you MSF *only counter that had any left* and I must say I was impressed, the counter was a nice one not to busy, nice size and helpful & friendly staff the only thing I dont like about it is its in the city and im not much of a fan of central London but I will probably be returning here again

If you need any help/directions with knowing how to get to the PRO store feel free to PM me


----------



## cloverette (Feb 11, 2006)

@ sarah

"House of fraser counter in the city"- where is that exactly? somehow i'm thinking that's by bank station, but i'm not sure   
hm, i think that one might actually be the closest one to me, then!



oh, and how could i forget the MACs in covent garden & harvey nichols?! 
* covent garden: i don't remember coming across a rude MA there. they're nice, friendly etc. nice atmosphere in the store, too!
* harvey nichols: quite small, somewhat busy. nothing special. i only go there if i'm in the area



so, i think for me it might be 1) high street kensington, 2) king's road, 3) covent garden, or 4) house of fraser in city (depending on where it is).


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 11, 2006)

My closest counter is in Fenwicks at Brent Cross and there is one SA there who is a bit rude. I just meander around until someone else helps me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like HOF at Bluewater the best I think - gone to several events there and they were all really nice, helpful and fun. Selfridges Oxford St counter is way too hectic most of the time and because of that (and the location) I think the SAs there are a bit full of themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ones at Harvey Nicks Knightbridge are really nice.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep the one in the city is the one near bank station but you are better of leaving the station via Monument station as the house of fraser is next to the entrance/exit, its sign posted from the station what exit to take, its litrally as you go over London bridge and as you come to the end of the bridge its straight in front of you

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_@ sarah

"House of fraser counter in the city"- where is that exactly? somehow i'm thinking that's by bank station, but i'm not sure   
hm, i think that one might actually be the closest one to me, then!



oh, and how could i forget the MACs in covent garden & harvey nichols?! 
* covent garden: i don't remember coming across a rude MA there. they're nice, friendly etc. nice atmosphere in the store, too!
* harvey nichols: quite small, somewhat busy. nothing special. i only go there if i'm in the area



so, i think for me it might be 1) high street kensington, 2) king's road, 3) covent garden, or 4) house of fraser in city (depending on where it is)._


----------



## Sarah (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 
_My closest counter is in Fenwicks at Brent Cross and there is one SA there who is a bit rude. I just meander around until someone else helps me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like HOF at Bluewater the best I think - gone to several events there and they were all really nice, helpful and fun. Selfridges Oxford St counter is way too hectic most of the time and because of that (and the location) I think the SAs there are a bit full of themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ones at Harvey Nicks Knightbridge are really nice._

 
I feel annoyed now, I never know about the events at Bluewater I presumed they didnt have any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohh I love Mac events and only ever been to one, want to go to more they are just so fun


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

Can I PLEASE come live with one of you? I'll find a job and pay rent, I promise!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_Can I PLEASE come live with one of you? I'll find a job and pay rent, I promise!_

 
Are you in America?? if so i'll happily swap places with you haha I want out of London, I fell in love with the MAC stores over there


----------



## cloverette (Feb 11, 2006)

@ pimtress 

why   we have problems finding a decent MA here, whereas in the states, there seem to be LOADS of nice MAs!


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

We can just do a student exchange type of thing..... you can come visit me and stay in my house, if I can come visit you all and stay in your houses. And I'll even try not to be weird


----------



## Sarah (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds perfect to me haha, only I wont want to coem back home.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

That's okay. Do you know anything about being a dental assistant? We are hiring one at my work


----------



## Sarah (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont know a thing, but hey im a quick learner


----------



## modernclassics (Feb 11, 2006)

The counter at Selfridges is waaay too crowded most of the time, and the MA's are often too busy to really spend time with any one customer I find. But if I'm feeling anti-social and don't feel like talking much, I go there to browse around. I just moved to the UK so that's the only MAC counter I've been to. How is the MAC store in Kingston?


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, thanks everyone for the feedback! Lol I thought this was only gonna get like three replies! Cloverette, thanks so much for the directions, I know where it is now! I might just go there to get some pro pigments. poddygirl my nearest counter is also brent cross, but I don't like it at all! So far I have met 2 nice ma's there, think one of them is a freelancer though, and the other one I don't think I have seen again. I agree with all of you that selfridges is way too busy, there is one girl there who's quite nice, her name's Marjorie I think, she's got an american accent. 

I've been to the one in Convent Garden, I think they're quite nice there, but there was one ma who put chromeglass on me and when I said I thought it looked a bit weird she sounded a bit annoyed... 

Harvey Nicks isn't bad, but I only went there looking at lipgloss, so I can't really say. 

For me, I need the MAs to be friendly, but also to be talented. This is because when I went to Brent Cross, I asked the girl how to make my brown eyes stand out. I have small asian eyes, and the way she applied violet pigment on me just seemed weird. I have asked other MAC MAs this and they haven't been very helpful either! 

On MUA someone recommended Kensington to me, apparently there is a man there who's always happy who's good? Lol. Tomorrow I am going to go to various MAC stores and will post comments on my experience, lol.  

Are any of you guys friends with MAs, I wish I was, it would make things so much easier...


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 11, 2006)

Directions to the Pro Store: From Oxford Circus tube, walk down Regent Street until you reach the corner of Liberty. Turn left and walk along Gt. Marlborough Street (I think), for a little way, past the zebra crossing, until you get to an opened out area on your right, which leads into the top end of Carnaby Street. Turn right, walking past the end of Liberty, until you get to the first road on the left. This is right by the overhead sign that says Carnaby Street and is called Foubert's Place; it's the little road shown in the photo. The Pro store is at the end of the block on the right. You should be able to see the sign from the Carnaby Street end of the road.

I've been to the London Pro store a zillion times, so please let me know if you have any more questions, or if anything I've said isn't clear.


----------



## tiff (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_






it was SO glorious (and so cute on those little cute cobblestone london streets!) that I just *had* to take a picture!!!!! out of a group of 65 of us americans, i was the only one who wanted to go and i figured out my own way there and made a whole daytrip of it._

 
Good for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone know anything about Macs in the South West, we only have one in Debenhams in Bristol and one in Jollys in Bath, dont know of any others.


----------



## cloverette (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutandrun* 
_Tomorrow I am going to go to various MAC stores and will post comments on my experience, lol._

 
oh, please do! and let us know


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 11, 2006)

cloverette, are all the MAs at the kensington branch in general nice, or only a few? And what number bus do you take to get to the king's road one? Haha I think I'm going to be visiting about 5 different MAC stores/counters in one day, as well as going to selfridges maybe


----------



## cloverette (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutandrun* 
_cloverette, are all the MAs at the kensington branch in general nice, or only a few? And what number bus do you take to get to the king's road one? Haha I think I'm going to be visiting about 5 different MAC stores/counters in one day, as well as going to selfridges maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hm, only been to the kensington one once, but i really liked it. the MA who was helping me was very nice. i have a feeling all the MAs there are nice & helpful, because the store is quite empty. 

the king's road one...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... well, i walk from the station to sloane square and get a bus from there. i forgot the bus numbers, but i always look at the bus plan: take a bus that goes down king's road. i think only 2 of the buses turn into another street. when you see Marks & Spencers to your left, get off the bus, as the MAC store is just a few metres away from it.

i can't believe you're thinking of going to the MAC counter in selfridges when you're going to experience the other (better) MAC counters/stores. do you really want to do that to yourself?


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 11, 2006)

oh no, i wasn't gonna go to the mac in selfridges, i was gonna check out this eyebrow threading thing they have, cos i really need to get my brows done! no way am i gonna go there for mac, especially as the kensington/king's road ones sound a lot better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would NEVER subject myself to the torture of horrible MAs lol


----------



## cloverette (Feb 11, 2006)

*phew*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i need to learn to distance myself from MAC in selfridges, too, even if it's the closest one to my workplace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i'd rather spend my money in a store which deserves it... so: no more MAC for me during the week!


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 12, 2006)

cutandrun - the Blink Bar at Selfridges is fab! I had my brows threaded there last month and they still look amazing (there is a thread about threading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the Skin & Bodycare section if you want to check it out).

They are located behind the beauty hall in the apothecary section across from the candy! 

Have fun and let us know how you do!


----------



## cutandrun (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks so much for telling me that, now I know where to go! It's so cool you've done it, and that you really love it, I'm SO excited now!!! My brows are getting on my nerves, finally going to do something about them! Will post a thread when I come back with the feedback on MAC stores. Going to go out in about 2 hours time, will go to selfridges first for the brows, then kensington, kings road, pro store, and if I have time the one at bank? I think my journey today is gonna be well worth the 4.90 underground travel card


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 12, 2006)

always go to fenwicks up north never been anywhere in london except one make up artist always tells me she likes my top/bag/earrings etc hah clever sales technique


----------



## Sarah (Feb 12, 2006)

Cant wait to hear how your MAC day went


----------



## ilexica (Feb 13, 2006)

I used to live in London, and I have to say I had the most luck with the King's road store. While I love the pro store for stock (and I still pay frequent visits to it) I found some of the MAs a bit unhelpful. Nowadays I live in Birmingham...The Cannon street store is one of the friendliest I've found.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2006)

I normally go to the Pro store because it stocks a lot of stuff I need that the other stores don't.  I've never had any problems in there and have always found the staff to be very helpful.  I also like the High Street Kensington store and the King's Road store.  I used to go to Selfridges when I had an office close enough to see it out of my window but won't go there now as my M·A·C Pro discount can't be used there.


----------



## princessOfpOi (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_Personally my favourite is house of fraser counter at bluewater, a couple of the MA's aint over friendly but there are some really nice ones, its a pretty small counter but IMO one of the best ones i've been to for service/friendlyness_

 
 I live near Bluewater so I go often, but it always seems to to me the staff turnover there is quite high,there only seems to be one or two people who are permanant fixtures there..But I agree on all counts about how helpful they are,especially when I took my mum for the first time and she spent nearly an hour agonising which lipstick to buy...She ended up with Pervette..Is Carly the lady with long dark hair?


----------



## Sarah (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah I agree about the staff turnover in there, which is a bit annoying as just when I got to know a MA in there who I felt really understood the type/colour products I liked was so helpful etc all the things you want/need from a MA she disapeared, well at least I havent seen her in there since about last september. But thankfully Carly (yep the one with dark hair) is there now (at least I'm pretty sure thats her name haha I hope so) she's so lovely and helpful, enthusiastic etc I really hope she doesn't leave, as Iam not really keen on the couple of asain ladies that work there, they are nice enough but to me it comes across as if it is just a job to them. Theres also another blonde lady that works there whos really nice too. And AGES ago there was a man that worked there who was also super nice, a bit of advice to that counter stop changing the staff all the time


----------



## Winkcat (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree with Ilexica's opinion on the Birmingham store - very tolerant when my 3 and 7 year olds were rolling round on the floor and applying their own lipsticks!!  Friendly but not too pushy.


----------



## princessOfpOi (Feb 15, 2006)

Even so,she is by far the nicest and most helpful.I'm not to keen on the asian ladies either, I get the same feeling too.I really dont like the staff turnover at all, and very few of the people there seem to make much of an effort with their makeup and that bothers me a fair bit..


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Apr 14, 2006)

The nearest counter to me is in kingston there is one MA thats vry nice.She hlped me alot when i got really picky about foundations. There is one asian lady there that always got really nice eye makeup, but she sorts of has a low patience level when you ask her questions lol
dont really liket he city counters, way to busy and to much of a trek for me. I've only been to the pro store once and one of the MAs was a bit of a bad mood. But hey, aren't we all sometimes? lol


----------



## Incus (Apr 15, 2006)

The first time I ever went to MAC it was at Selfridges. I didnt really like my experience there to be totally honest. I dont know, it was WAY too busy and over crouded. When it comes to makeup and stuff, I prefer it to be a little quieter... just cos I get all self conscious and stuff... 

Then I realised that the MAC counter in the city is like 10mins away from me, so I always go there. The staff are REALLY friendly and helpful. I get on with most of them which is really nice. Plus the fact that there arent THAT many people there, makes me feel more confortable, plus they have more time on their hands so they can do your makeup without rushing, and you can ask questions without feeling stupid. I think that's really important when it comes to MA and makeup in general.

I took my friend down to the covent garden store... it seemed ok there too. But I prefer the city one by far.

Just thought I'd share that...


----------



## tiff (Apr 15, 2006)

When you say Mac in the city, which one is that as I dont know London all that well?


----------



## Fizzymartini (Apr 15, 2006)

Going back to your very first post, cutandrun:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutandrun* 
_I live near Brent Cross but I find that the service is really not that great, sometimes the SAs are kinda rude too._

 
I went to your local Brent Cross today and had a strange reception from the MAs. The first one I approached was very iffy... she seemed extremely unhappy to help me at all. I was asking for recommendations to match something (which I took with me); she just sneered, and pointed half-assed at the colour I was holding, and said "that looks ok" and walked off to chat to someone else. I was pretty put off by her, but I needed an e/s, so I approached someone else. 

The new MA appeared reluctant at first, but I think she realised I was serious about buying, so she warmed up and helped me choose and put on shadows. She was really lovely, and really redeemed my visit to the counter. I get the feeling that the other MAs were bullying her a bit though... one asked her to take over with her customer, but she was like "no, wait, I'm helping someone!" I ended up getting a nice haul from her, which made me a very happy bunny at the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The one downer is that first MA... my mum (who came with me) said she kept looking me up and down, and sneaking sneering looks my way when I was getting my makeup done, and that my mum wanted to hit her. I have no idea what her problem was, but she made me feel very self-conscious


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 15, 2006)

im from Cardiff, but ive lived in London,and still go there often.

i personally find the Mac on Carnaby street really helpful and excellent.

some staff can be a bit rude, but theres a guy who works there who me and my friend love, he gets really excited about makeup and suggests loads of amazing colour schemes (in a non selling way,if u know what i mean)

theres also an older blonde women, whos great too (sorry i dont know names)

xx


sorry forgot to say, the city store is really great too, i agree.
and never very busy so they have more time for you if you need it.

also my friend had her makeup dont there for no charge,and the women seemed really happy to try out stuff on her xx


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 16, 2006)

i usually go to harvey nics in leeds and theres a great MA there, but i dont know her name.

im off to london soon, so excited bout going to the pro store! im holding off buying any mac till then so i can buy all the eyeshadows i want in the cheaper pan forms


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2006)

The Nottingham store is probably my favourite, the first time I went there I bought a quad and one of the MA's spent about an hour helping me choose which 4 shadows to fill it with - doing loads of colour combinations etc!

I went to the Selfridges counter last week and it wasn't busy (even though it was lunchtime and the Easter holidays) and the MA's were lovely, I was surprised because I've always found them a bit unhelpful in the past, but the girl who helped me was really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I go to the covent garden store or Bluewater when I have a choice but now the online shopping is working in the UK I go to any counter, have a play with the things I'm thinking about buying and if the MA is rude/unhelpful, I go home and order it online!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 16, 2006)

selfridges in manchester (trafford one) wasnt too keen on them they seemed a bit bored and couldnt be bothered well one male ma was. on the upside they had a huuuuge counter


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 17, 2006)

im giving meadowhall in sheffield another try today. ill post how it went! last time it wasnt the best experience but we'll see


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 17, 2006)

well, im back from meadowhall! before reading my account you should know that the counter was vvv busy and i did see another customer getting great help from an MA, she even got samples of strobe cream and face scrub stuff.

anyway, i had a browse round, knew pretty much what i wanted. swatched some eyeshadows on my hand and settled on star violet and swish (v pretty together), also picked out blacktrack and sweet sage fluidlines. anyway, at this point id been there bout 5-10 mins and still not been approached, so i had to go to the till and pester the MA who was busy sorting brushes it looked like. he was nice and got me all my stuff, so i guess my only complaint this time was the lack of attention.


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm surprised I haven't seen a post on this yet but I recceived an email from MAC today announcing that the UK site is open and ready for business! Good news for those in the UK with little or no access to MAC counters/stores or those near ones with crappy service!

I've moved back to the US now but I would certainly have been hitting this site hard if I still lived in the UK. Classic it opened after I moved, but hey ...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 20, 2006)

there has been on mac chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its been up for ages

in reference to above forgot to quote


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 20, 2006)

I know the UK site has been up for awhile but thought the fact that the online ordering was now available was new. Has anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 
_I'm surprised I haven't seen a post on this yet but I recceived an email from MAC today announcing that the UK site is open and ready for business! Good news for those in the UK with little or no access to MAC counters/stores or those near ones with crappy service!

I've moved back to the US now but I would certainly have been hitting this site hard if I still lived in the UK. Classic it opened after I moved, but hey ..._

 
i got a postcard about it


----------



## neeshie (Apr 25, 2006)

I like the one at brent cross! Having said that there's only 1 MA that I like - her name is Nicola and she's very nice...and now she recognises me whenever I go in its even better.
I also like the covent gdn one, the kensington one and the harvey nicks one, but the brent cross one is the easiest to park at


----------



## xSazx (Apr 26, 2006)

I go to the store in Cardiff & sometimes the counter in debenhams Cardiff too. Theres a reallllly nice blonde MA at the store, I've only seen her once though, but she was so friendly taking her time to show me how to apply fluidline & then helping me pick out some new eyeshadows. Another MA there was really snotty when I went in with my friend though, but when I went in with my mum she was really friendly, maybe she was just having a bad day or thought I wouldnt buy anything or something, idk.


----------



## Leanne (May 3, 2006)

I go to the MAC counter at Browns in Chester. 
It's great in there, the assistants are so helpful & friendly.


----------



## Estellea (May 4, 2006)

I go to my local counter in Norwich. I remember looking at MAC and asking them to set one up in Norwich (this was ages ago) so I laugh and say that it's because of me we've got on here, though I know it's not. Pleased I've got one so near - though my bank balance isn't!


----------



## jaimegirl (May 6, 2006)

I go to the counter in House of Fraser Croydon. I must admit to feeling a bit intimidated the first few rimes I went but I found a lovely MA today. She was really helpful and didn't mind at all that I collared her before the till was even open! I will always look for her now.


----------



## Lalli (May 19, 2006)

I got to Selfridges and a Harvey Nichols and theres a mac store in bham city centre, when im in Leicester for uni i got to Debenhams.

MAC heaven hehe


----------



## xSundayx (May 23, 2006)

I'm from Cardiff, and I like the shop in debenhams, it's normally not too busy if you go in the week


----------



## Lalli (May 24, 2006)

^^i'm going to the leciester one tommorow my bf is treatin me


----------



## Incus (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiff* 
_When you say Mac in the city, which one is that as I dont know London all that well?_

 
it's by bank station, house of frasier there.


----------



## burnthemaps (May 30, 2006)

I go to the one in Debenhams, Belfast; sometimes they're friendly but usually I feel like I'm bothering them if I ask questions.


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 2, 2006)

I like the Covent Gardens Store - the assistants there are really friendly and helpful.  A few at the Soho Store are also really nice.

Brent Cross is my local too, and the MA's are quite helpful too, but they tend to be quite busy everytime I'm there.


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 10, 2006)

A good place in the West Midlands is the Beatties in Wolverhampton, they never seem to sell out of the LE stuff that fast because everyone tends to go to the MAC store in Birmingham


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 10, 2006)

ooo i wonder if they have any of the A Muse collection left? *doubtful*

i got to the MAC counter in selfridges, i dont go to the actual store or the one in Harvey Nicks, i seem to have got to know the girls, what theyre like etc, and who can help me the most


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sel00187* 
_ooo i wonder if they have any of the A Muse collection left? *doubtful*

i got to the MAC counter in selfridges, i dont go to the actual store or the one in Harvey Nicks, i seem to have got to know the girls, what theyre like etc, and who can help me the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd say there's a good chance there is, when I went to get my A Muse stuff there was still a fair bit of Lure


----------



## Lalli (Aug 10, 2006)

^^i might just phone them up and ask coz i really want a few things.. Harvey Nichols had loads of Lure items left over aswell and they even had some sundressing stuff inc softwash grey and gold dusk


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_^^i might just phone them up and ask coz i really want a few things.. Harvey Nichols had loads of Lure items left over aswell and they even had some sundressing stuff inc softwash grey and gold dusk_

 
Is that in the Mailbox?
I might have to have a look


----------



## cloverette (Aug 11, 2006)

went to london's selfridges yesterday. didn't see anything left from A MUSE except for 1 l/g & 1 l/s on display- don't know which ones though, as i wasn't paying attention to A MUSE.


----------



## Lalli (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsvandertramp* 
_Is that in the Mailbox?
I might have to have a look_

 
yup in the mailbox


----------



## debsjc (Aug 23, 2006)

Quite often I ask my friend in New York to pick things up for me, but when I buy in the Uk my local MAC is in House of Fraser in Reading.
The MA's there I have spoken to have all been really helpful.


----------



## xdaniellex (Aug 30, 2006)

ive been to the one in selfridges in oxford street, mac pro shop & the MAC shop in covent garden.. I prefer the covent garden one though.


----------



## melly_x (Aug 30, 2006)

counter in Selfridges, Manchester


----------



## txt_eva (Sep 18, 2006)

theres a MAC counter just opened up in Plymouth (down in SW Devon) and the SA is so so nice!

Unlike all of the London ones I met (mind you the Nice & Cannes ones weren't much better)


----------



## madkitty (Sep 19, 2006)

Debenhams in Mk but Im looking forward to a trip to brighton on fri - someone warned me of a MAC shop there AAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## sophette (Sep 21, 2006)

I usually just go to London to get mine [I'm like 50 mins away on a train - Cambridge] as I go down there quite often it's all good. Whenever I'm at an airport where they sell MAC, I'll get some then. But I usually get my biggest hauls while in America as I go every year so I stock up.


----------



## Silent (Sep 24, 2006)

There's only one anywhere near me, and that Fenwicks in Newcastle. It's part of a huge cosmetics hall (they claim its the biggest outside London, I don't know how true this is) and while a lot of the SA's on the HE counters are rather snobbish older ladies there is a really lovely girl at MAC. She has bright pink hair and fantastic uberbright make up, very well done (the only girl I've ever seen look good in chrome yellow!). I've only ever been served by her, I think the other SA's deliberately leave me to her, since I've got crazy coloured hair too and they probably think I'll spend more with her. They're probably right actually.


----------



## lovemetodeath (Sep 28, 2006)

I have only been to the one in metro centre in Gateshead and i felt a bit rushed by the MA although she did help me choose some e/s. It probably doesn't help though that i usually have my kids who are 4 and 2 with me and aren't the most patient.

I actually live in Scotland but haven't been to the ones in Glasgow or Edinburgh yet, but we often go down to England to see my family and i have to have a few hours at the metro centre on the way down


----------



## miss_amy (Nov 26, 2006)

I usually go to the counter in HoF, and they are very helpful and will spend time with me until I get what I am looking for. That said, I've never been in and not bought anything so that could be why!

However - the BEST MAC counter in Scotland is definitely the one in Harvey Nichols. Best. Ever.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Silent* 

 
_There's only one anywhere near me, and that Fenwicks in Newcastle. It's part of a huge cosmetics hall (they claim its the biggest outside London, I don't know how true this is) and while a lot of the SA's on the HE counters are rather snobbish older ladies there is a really lovely girl at MAC. She has bright pink hair and fantastic uberbright make up, very well done (the only girl I've ever seen look good in chrome yellow!). I've only ever been served by her, I think the other SA's deliberately leave me to her, since I've got crazy coloured hair too and they probably think I'll spend more with her. They're probably right actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
heh i know who u mean since i work in fenwicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shes nice
theres a few i like there actually the manager is very nice


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemetodeath* 

 
_I have only been to the one in metro centre in Gateshead and i felt a bit rushed by the MA although she did help me choose some e/s. It probably doesn't help though that i usually have my kids who are 4 and 2 with me and aren't the most patient.

I actually live in Scotland but haven't been to the ones in Glasgow or Edinburgh yet, but we often go down to England to see my family and i have to have a few hours at the metro centre on the way down_

 
ive been past and in the counter in the metro centre a couple of times and didnt get a very good vibe from it not sure why just didnt seem to mesh well with the ma's
last time i went in i stood next the shadows with a bit of paper in my hand (ok it was a cv but could of easily been a list for make up lol) and she walked straight past me even thought i was like oh ermm to this more older lady standing next to the glosses
never mind


----------



## txt_eva (Nov 26, 2006)

there's a counter in Plymouth- my home town, its just opened and is all shiny! one of the ladies is lovely and the others are.. well not.


----------



## gravity (Nov 27, 2006)

Kingston is my local counter... Most of the MAs I've met there treated me really nicely but I've never seen the same face twice!  Do counters have a high staff turnover or am I just catching different shifts each time?


----------



## nikkij (Dec 27, 2006)

I either go to Browns in Chester as we have relatives over there or to the MAC shop in Nottingham. I have found the shop in Nottingham especially good as I was there in male mode and the MA had no problem trying different shades of foundation on me in the shop. Still it does help having such a pro Trans policy as they have.


----------



## m4dswine (Dec 27, 2006)

I go to Plymouth most of the time. Its ok, Chloe is a darling, thats who i normally deal with. 

I like Bristol for their efficiency and not feeling the need to hassle me all the time. Last time I was served there by a really lovely lady who was rushed off her feet but she was smiley and really sweet.

Had mixed response at the Pro Store, first time I went the MAs were really nice and helpful, the second time not so... but it was different MAs. 

I love the MAs in Bath, particularly Mikey, he's lovely and I know so many people who think he's the bees knees. In fact, i would be going to Bath on Friday for a spend if I didn't need to go to Zara.


----------



## crazyinlove (Dec 27, 2006)

Newbie here
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Only just found this section!

I prefer to go to the MAC Birmingham store but go to the Selfridges branch if i'm i a rush. The girls in the shop are so lovely and helpful


----------



## silencemylips (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_ive been past and in the counter in the metro centre a couple of times and didnt get a very good vibe from it not sure why just didnt seem to mesh well with the ma's
last time i went in i stood next the shadows with a bit of paper in my hand (ok it was a cv but could of easily been a list for make up lol) and she walked straight past me even thought i was like oh ermm to this more older lady standing next to the glosses
never mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean. The counter in HoF is where I buy most of my stuff, but you do get a snobbish so to speak vibe off some of the MAs. But I can only say I've only waited a long time to be served once or twice when it's been really busy, but then again they probably recognise me from going there all the time or them coming into where I work (s'bux).

I've only been to the Fenwicks counter a couple of times, but they do seem like a more approachable bunch =)


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Dec 28, 2006)

my nearest stores are in sheffield (meadowhall), and nottingham

the MA's are lovely at both the sheffield counter and the nottingham store!


----------



## sparkler (Dec 28, 2006)

cardiffcardiffcardiff...


----------



## Kisbee (Dec 29, 2006)

I've got Edinburgh Harvey Nicks and Glasgow in HoF, but so far I've preferred Glasgow (altho it may have just been that I bought a great colour there, so I got better vibes)..


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silencemylips* 

 
_I know what you mean. The counter in HoF is where I buy most of my stuff, but you do get a snobbish so to speak vibe off some of the MAs. But I can only say I've only waited a long time to be served once or twice when it's been really busy, but then again they probably recognise me from going there all the time or them coming into where I work (s'bux).

I've only been to the Fenwicks counter a couple of times, but they do seem like a more approachable bunch =)_

 

i love starbucks


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_I go to Plymouth most of the time. Its ok, Chloe is a darling, thats who i normally deal with. _

 
omg! past several times i've been there, Chloe always served me, she even tells the MAs that im her customer lol. She's lovely lass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I go to Plymouth MAC in Dingles occasionally, 

I usually like going to MAC freestanding in Birmingham when I go up there, i like to have more choices and i want the pro stuff


----------



## amy_forster (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xvanityxwhorex* 

 
_my nearest stores are in sheffield (meadowhall), and nottingham

the MA's are lovely at both the sheffield counter and the nottingham store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How spooky is that! They're my closest two as well!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_How spooky is that! They're my closest two as well!_

 
ooh thats cool! where abouts do you live?


----------



## silencemylips (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_I usually go to the counter in HoF, and they are very helpful and will spend time with me until I get what I am looking for. That said, I've never been in and not bought anything so that could be why!

However - the BEST MAC counter in Scotland is definitely the one in Harvey Nichols. Best. Ever._

 
I popped into the one in Harvey Nichols at New year to check out Danse, and the MA was lovely!! I didn't get her name, but she was so friendly and fantastic help


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_i love starbucks_

 
it's an evil place to work though!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 4, 2007)

pffft try working where i do lol
i went into hof to get a new studio tech and the ma was really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i may change my views lol


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silencemylips* 

 
_I popped into the one in Harvey Nichols at New year to check out Danse, and the MA was lovely!! I didn't get her name, but she was so friendly and fantastic help




it's an evil place to work though!!_

 
i wrote my answer above for some reason lol


----------



## silencemylips (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_pffft try working where i do lol
i went into hof to get a new studio tech and the ma was really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i may change my views lol_

 
heh, did she look like Cherl Tweedy at all? I think she's called Rene, and she's so lovely each time I see her.

I recognise you from you av. don't know where from though, or it could just be my mind going loopy. lol


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 8, 2007)

I usually go to the Soho pro store in london, or the Covent Garden one


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 8, 2007)

I usually go the pro store in Soho, in fact I went today to get some goodies!! I haven't tried the one in covent garden or the one in kensington but I think I will check them out.
The pro store is ok although they have been out of quite a few things lately! some of the MA's are a bit rude tho, I mean I am not easily intimidated I am 6' 2" with multicolored dreads so you kinda can;t miss me yet today they still stood about chatting whilst I was stood there like a lemon! ALthough the guy that works in there is super friendly and 2 of the girls I have dealt with are really nice, so now I try to get one of them so that I know a nice person is getting the sales commission or whatever!


----------



## Silent (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_heh i know who u mean since i work in fenwicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shes nice
theres a few i like there actually the manager is very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, I got served by the manager the other day, and we had a nice natter about the upcoming collections, she was really lovely.

I nabbed the last lightscapade in the shop too, after promising myself I wouldn't be suckered in.


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah. overall i think selfridges is a bad place to go. i went in one MORNING to find the place packed with 2 MAs making up girls and about 5 MAs free. i was standing around waiting to be served but no-one approaced me even though i made eye contact with a few. its not a good shopping experience so i made the walk to the carnaby street pro store where it was empty and was served by a really lovely MA.


----------



## SamMakeup (Mar 31, 2007)

There isn't a decent MAC near me anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Browns of Chester used to have fantastic staff who all know that I'm a MUA and would either leave me to play with stuff and choose what I liked, or if they were free, would come over and we'd all end up choosing colours and playing together!

however, the Manager Tracey left about a year ago, and one by one all the really great staff followed her.

now, the staff who are there, look straight down their noses at me, because I know what I want, and if I happen to go in wearing my logo'd t-shirt or Jacket (which says clearly Makeup Artist) they huff and sniff at me  

and selfridges in the Trafford Centre was probably the most ridiculous experience ever, and I refuse to go there on principle of how stupid their staff are.

I took a group of clients to their concession, and was colour matching one client.  she was an NC15, and even that was almost verging on too dark.  the sales assistant didn't have one, so offered us NC25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  how ridiculous.

I also picked up a bride 2 weeks before her wedding, cos she'd booked and paid a trafford centre MAC girl to do her makeup on Dec 23rd, but the MAC girl decided at the last minute that she'd work in the store instead, and could do bride's makeup at 8am only (bride got married at 4pm) not good service AT ALL!!!!  Good for me though


----------



## JCBean (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm in Bristol, and go to the MAC counter in Debenhams in Broadmead-the girls there are wonderful-sooo helpful, there's one particular girl who's make up always looks amazing and she gives great advice. Must find out her name!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2007)

Fenwicks at Newcastle eldon square shopping centre!


----------



## Leopardskinny (Jul 15, 2007)

My local is the Glasgow HOF. I've always had good experiences there, although once when I went in they were rushed off their feet so didn't have much time. I like it that they aren't all "in your face" in Glasgow, as I really get freacked out by MA's badgering me and making me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 16, 2007)

Newcastle eldon square in Fenwicks =)


----------



## dollypink (Aug 23, 2007)

debenhams in meadowhall


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 23, 2007)

Glasgow House of Fraser is closest to me but I'm not often in Glasgow to go there. I usually buy online instead which means that I'm frequently surprised by how products look in real life when they arrive.


----------



## sugar-cookie (Aug 24, 2007)

I believe its Meadowhall


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree that Selfridges is not the best past for a good experience, I never realised the Carnaby St branch was a pro store all I know is that it's so hidden! The Covent Garden one is nice, never been to High St Ken though or Harvey Nic's.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 12, 2007)

I love Selfridges.  The girls there are so lovely.  I do agree though it is really busy there but if you go in the morning, it isn't so bad.  I also like the pro store but they are really rude there.  I don't spend much of my money there.  The only time I will go there is when I am looking for a pro item.


----------



## Jot (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Newcastle eldon square in Fenwicks =)_

 
snap! me too.
also going to make frequent visits to the mac shop brighton when i go to visit the in-laws!


----------



## Jot (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Silent* 

 
_There's only one anywhere near me, and that Fenwicks in Newcastle. It's part of a huge cosmetics hall (they claim its the biggest outside London, I don't know how true this is) and while a lot of the SA's on the HE counters are rather snobbish older ladies there is a really lovely girl at MAC. She has bright pink hair and fantastic uberbright make up, very well done (the only girl I've ever seen look good in chrome yellow!). I've only ever been served by her, I think the other SA's deliberately leave me to her, since I've got crazy coloured hair too and they probably think I'll spend more with her. They're probably right actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know who you mean and she is my prefered MA at MAC she is fab and always is so chatty!


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 20, 2007)

In London I've sworn off Selfridges MAC and now only go to the Shop near Carnaby Street.  Harrod's is too far away from where I am usually.


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I agree that Selfridges is not the best past for a good experience, I never realised the Carnaby St branch was a pro store all I know is that it's so hidden! The Covent Garden one is nice, never been to High St Ken though or Harvey Nic's._

 
high street ken branch is sooooo quiet no matter what time of day it is thats y i always go there if i want to browse as theres someone on hand to help immediatly..BUT i was there the other day and i picked up e/s i wanted to bring over to the ma but the guy ma said 'errm i need those back' n took them out of my hands. i was like 'wtf!'...but overall a pleasent place to go for no crowds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pro store has really nice ma too but its waaayyyyy too busy for me plus the shop is so tiny u can hardly move!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 12, 2007)

i go to the mac counter in the met quarters in liverpool


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 13, 2007)

Most of the time I go to the PRO store in Soho (off Carnaby St). They're really friendly and smiley.

Selfridges I go to as it's only up the road. But only if I happen to be down that end first! It is always busy in there and there are never enough MUAs to help you. One girl was so rude i wanted to punch her lights out. I was getting a whole bunch of things and she was trying to rush me...urgh idiot. There is one American girl in there who's cool tho.

Then there's Brent Cross Fenwicks..hmm,lol. Firstly there's a certain someone in there who's so clueless about the MAC range it was shocking. I wanted a pigment from the Rushmetal collection and they started looking in the permanent range for it, telling me they dont have it..and they did -duh. Then I told them only three things I needed and they kept coming back to me to ask what is was I wanted AGAIN and still got the wrong ones!!! I only go there if Selfridges/Soho are out of stock of an LE item.

I've beent o the Kings Road one ages ago, that's where i fell in love with MAC,lol. It's too out of the way for me to get to but I do remember the experience being pleasant.

Lastly High St.Kensington MAC is lovely, I dont know why I dont go there more often. There's hardly any people in there so you get really good service.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Most of the time I go to the PRO store in Soho (off Carnaby St). They're really friendly and smiley.

Selfridges I go to as it's only up the road. But only if I happen to be down that end first! It is always busy in there and there are never enough MUAs to help you. One girl was so rude i wanted to punch her lights out. I was getting a whole bunch of things and she was trying to rush me...urgh idiot. *There is one American girl in there who's cool tho.*
_

 
Assuming we're talking about the same person she's so lovely and was very helpful.


----------



## Claire84 (Nov 3, 2007)

I get my MAC at Debenhams in Belfast, and the service is pretty good there.  Sometimes head down to Dublin and get it in Brown Thomas as well. 

However, I'm a lazy sod a lot of the time and just order it online.


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 7, 2007)

Harvey Nics Leeds or Mail Order


----------



## cocolette (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont have mine yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(

I have been to tunni wells HOF and it was nice but SOOOO busy, blueater was relaly nice, the guy there is very gay but he was really helpful, but its too far away!

What do people think of the brighton store? im going there soon!
coco xx


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 14, 2008)

I only really use the counter in Harvewy Nicholls in Edinburgh. Some of the MA's are really nice but there are a good few who are snobbish and unhelpful. I always leave empty handed if they are rude to me and order online instead.


----------



## Winnie (Mar 14, 2008)

In Birmingham I go to the MAC store because the service is generally soo much better than Selfridges. It made me smile a few weeks ago when they all broke into song when the music turned into The Smiths-Charming Man (they often break into song its great!) I need to catch the name of one of the girls next time because she has been super nice on the last couple of times I've been in. Trouble is they have so many staff that it has taken a while for me to single out one MUA but at least I've figured out the days she works now..

Selfridges is a bit hit and miss, they seem to be lovely but some of them aren't very attentive but on occassion they can be fabulous. If I don't get any attention then I just walk on to the store...


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 15, 2008)

I see this thread has been restarted from a while ago so I wanted to ask if the Carnaby Street MAC is still there? Ive never knew there was 1 there


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_I see this thread has been restarted from a while ago so I wanted to ask if the Carnaby Street MAC is still there? Ive never knew there was 1 there_

 
Oh yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats my main one, its right by my work. It's tucked away in a tiny street called Foubert's Place. God forbid that ever closed, I'd be screwed! I'd just be left with Selfridges


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolette* 

 
_What do people think of the brighton store? im going there soon!_

 
I really liked it in there, it was quite busy when I went and its down in those lil backstreets so you can barely find your way back there coz theres so many streets! The MUA seemed really nice but they were all too busy to attend to me properly so I just bought me sharkskin shadestick and left. Totally plan on returning though when I go back


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 15, 2008)

I quite like the Brighton store, it's not been too busy when I've been in and the MAs have been friendly.


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 15, 2008)

The pro store in london, Oxford St Selfridges and online


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_Oh yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats my main one, its right by my work. It's tucked away in a tiny street called Foubert's Place. God forbid that ever closed, I'd be screwed! I'd just be left with Selfridges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, thanks! I'll have to check it out next time! Do they take the pro discount card?


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 16, 2008)

i shop at the counter at williams and griffin in colchester, essex. its only been open since last summer and tbh it can be a bit hit and miss. some of the ma's r lovely and some of the are horrible. ive had some quite bad experiences there. but theres no other mac stores near me :-(


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 17, 2008)

I usually go to the House of Fraser in glasgow or online.


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Oooh, thanks! I'll have to check it out next time! Do they take the pro discount card?_

 
They're the Pro store for London so I damn hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't got a Pro card so I can't say I've used one myself in there but I'm 99% sure they do.


----------



## User49 (Mar 17, 2008)

If anyone is near Norwich you can come and see me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm nice and friendly lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and my colleagues are too x


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_If anyone is near Norwich you can come and see me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm nice and friendly lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and my colleagues are too x _

 
i didnt realise there was a mac store in norwich!


----------



## User49 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's in Jarrolds! It's been there for three years x


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's in Jarrolds! It's been there for three years x_

 
a few of my friends are at uea uni and i go up there quite often for nights out, il get them to take me there next time im in norwich!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_If anyone is near Norwich you can come and see me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm nice and friendly lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and my colleagues are too x _

 
I've only been once but I was really impressed with the your counter!


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 7, 2008)

I am in Norwich, will have to come visit. I already spend far to much money in there!


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JCBean* 

 
_I'm in Bristol, and go to the MAC counter in Debenhams in Broadmead-the girls there are wonderful-sooo helpful, there's one particular girl who's make up always looks amazing and she gives great advice. Must find out her name!_

 
YAY me too!

my favourite girl in there is quite petite and has dark hair - i want to get a makeover with her. she recognises me now because i go so often!

i also use harvey nicks in london when i'm there and the SAs are really nice plus you can buy palettes and refills there. MUCH better than selfridges.


----------



## vocaltest (May 27, 2008)

Opening this thread again!
I have a new favourite store... BRIGHTON! The girl who served me (her name was Claire) was SO SO SO lovely! I only went into buy a paintpot and one eyeshadow but I ended up spending £60 oops! She helped me out so much, offered to try the shadows on me that I was interested in etc, nicest MUA I've experienced in ages. AND its freestanding so no more depotting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I go to Brighton every couple of weeks or so because my bf lives near there, but I only usually pop into browse, but when I actually needed help I didn't realise they were so nice in there! Next time I won't take my boyfriend though because he was so bored, I'll send him off to Offspring or Size to entertain himself haha. I usually go to Canterbury as thats closest to me/I'm at uni there but they aren't particularly helpful there, or I'll go to Bluewater. They're usually fairly helpful there!


----------



## Shepherdess (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_They're the Pro store for London so I damn hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I haven't got a Pro card so I can't say I've used one myself in there but I'm 99% sure they do._

 
Yes they do.


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2008)

Do you gals know if there is a store or a counter in Torquay?

I've been looking on MAC UK website but I'm not sure if I chose correct region - South-west should be ok but it looks like the closest one is in Plymouth


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

i love the pro store in london all the makeup artists are really nice and they really know there stuff


----------



## aroseisarose (Aug 4, 2011)

the only mac store anywhere near me is the one at the Metrocentre Newcastle and the staff are nice but there was one time i went in and asked for msf natural in light and she looked at me like i was speaking spanish! she repeated what i said to herself and said 'i don't know what you mean'. really!? msf to mac is like pick n mix to woolies! then after a little while she was like 'oh, you mean this'. well yeah love. i mean that. o.m.g. she must have been new but still. honestly lol.


----------



## nightingails (Oct 27, 2011)

It's painful to find a non busy MAC in London... but I highly recommend the Kensington one. Very helpful and not busy. They even tell me what's coming up soon. 
	Now the Westfield's MACs I'd avoid at all costs. Queues, queues, queues....


----------



## User39 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think the only store anywhere near me is Debenhams in Leicester. So i usually shop there or online.


----------



## SNJx (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't have a MAC near me so I rarely go to a counter. I buy from Debenhams online (so I can get my beauty points) or from the MAC website if I think something is going to sell out fast. When I have been to a counter it has always been the counter at Manchester Trafford Centre in Selfridges, lets just say I wasn't a huge fan of their customer service skills.


----------



## gracie90 (Apr 23, 2012)

When I'm at home I go to Browns of Chester (Debenhams), and when I'm at uni in Cardiff I go to Debenhams first and then the freestanding store! Also, there's a CCO at Cheshire Oaks so I always visit there when I'm back home


----------



## Trishh (Sep 28, 2012)

poddygirl said:


> My closest counter is in Fenwicks at Brent Cross and there is one SA there who is a bit rude. I just meander around until someone else helps me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Everyone that goes to MAC in selfridges-Oxford street... A little tip for you guyss...
	the MAC counter on the main floor is ALWAYS packed and you cant get any attention/help from the staff...theyre also very rude! how rude is it to say hello and smile??
	i suggest going to the 3rd/4th floor of selfridges, the MAC staff there are always nice, friendly and a great help! theyre rarely busy and theres alway someone whos more then willing to help you!  

  	hope that helps


----------



## Willow92 (Oct 13, 2012)

House of Fraser (Beatties) in Wolverhampton is the closest for me. Gets really busy, had to wait 20 minutes before any staff even said hello.


----------



## Judy Blue (Jan 9, 2013)

Online + the counter in canterbury's Fenwick


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 18, 2013)

i posted this in the cp requests for europe but i know that very few visit that section  and i know the items i am looking for are available in the UK site but I am looking for

  	studio fix fluid nc44.5
  	studio fix powder nc44.5

  	they arent available in the US. i do everything through paypal and i will pay for everything including the shipping costs.  i dont care if the items are used or if u guys buy it new for me.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Mar 30, 2013)

I've got a question and I'm hoping one of you could (and want to) anwer it for me. Now I've heard that it is possible to order from mac.co.uk as a foreigner. But is it possible to ask them to put things aside in advance so you don't have to stalk the website? Or is it even possible to call any mac counter (or shop where they sell mac) and ask them if they would/want to do this for a customer who lives abroad? Recommendations are very welcome!


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm possibly not up to date with information but the MAC site has never taken pre-orders, it's just first come first served (stalking the site is part of the fun!). Sometimes if a particular counter knows you well they will put things aside for you to collect same day (I doubt they'd post overseas from your average counter, as most of them won't be able to legitimately take payments over the phone). The only place I remember taking phone orders etc was Soho pro store. You could give them a try and see if they'd be willing!


----------



## BlushingBetty (Jul 21, 2013)

Chiming in late here.  The MAC counter in Jollys in Bath is really good unfortunately the one in Debenhams Bristol has gone down hill  .  The shop assistants are either making up kids and too busy to assist or giving me the wrong product, just my experience hopefull not everyones.
  	I also recommend Debenhams online as they sell MAC and quite often have 10 or 20 % off.


----------



## Vernazza Makeup (Jul 23, 2013)

I was very disappointed  to read the initial post.

  	I am a MAC Brentcross artist I have been there since Mar 2012

  	Brentcross is one of the busiest counters in the country I think we rank UK 4th and Selfridges 1st. We try our best to get to everyone as quickly and efficiently as possible. Sometimes It can be challenging to give 100% to every customer when you are serving 3 people at the same time! But at the same time I recognise that MAC girls had a bad reputation for being aloof and unhelpful, I feel this has definitely been addressed now.

  	We joined mac because we love makeup and helping people with makeup and I know my colleagues are always happy and interested to help. The only thing I can say is that this thread was started back in 2006 when there was a different team and attitude. During my time at MAC I have seen that now they are more selective than ever with the type of person they hire, you need not only experience in makeup and retail but you need to be a warm friendly down to earth person.

  	 x S x


----------



## Nashrin24 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey  Hi am glad to see this topic come up and a lot of positive feedback produced.   Has far as I remember there was a pro store on Brixton high street in south London.  I usually stick to buying online sometimes because the nearest one to me is Brent cross and sometimes the service isn't always positive,


----------

